# Root Server+vnc+ftp



## Mario_Hauser (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo leute als erstes möchte ich mich mal vorstellen:
  Ich heiße Mario und bin 20 jahre alt/jung ;-) ich finde euer forum total super ich schon etwas herumgestöbert aber nicht das richtige für mich gefunden desshalb will ich mit einem eigenen post was fragen:

 Also es geht um folgendes: ich habe einen root server mit Suse Linux 9 drauf

 Mein anliegen/Fragen: 
 1.Gibt es eine Möglichkeit real vnc auf den rootserver zu bekommen und zum laufen zu kriegen dass ich dann per remote control draufgehen kann?

 2. Falls die antwort bei frage 1 NEIN ist dann meine nächste frage: ich habe mir vor 2 tagen Linux-ftpd-0.17 draufgemacht aber ich weiß nicht wie ich den von meinem windows pc aus "verwalten" kann also user mit pw erstellen usw.


 Ich hoffe ich habe mich ausreichend ausgedrückt und bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

 Vielen Dank im Voraus mario
*ftp://rpmfind.net/linux/contrib/libc6/i386//linux-ftpd-0.17-2.i386.rpm*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Februar 2005)

Also wenn Du 'nen Rootserver hast wird da schon 'ne Moeglichkeit bestehen drauf zuzugreifen. Das ist dann entweder Telnet (unsicher!) oder SSH.
Brauchst Du denn wirklich VNC? Die meisten Sachen werden eh in config-files eingestellt und da brauchst Du keine grafisch Oberflaeche fuer.
Ausserdem verlangsamt das die Kommunikation und dann ist natuerlich noch fraglich ob auf dem Rootserver ueberhaupt X drauf ist, bzw. laeuft.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Februar 2005)

War denn keine Administrationsoberfläche bei dem System dabei? Wie willst du denn in Zukunft Programm X installiert bekommen, wenn du mit den Grundlagen von Linux nicht vertraut bist? Zu vielbenutzten Dingen mag es noch Tutorials / HowTos geben, aber dann?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Februar 2005)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Programm X


Ich find jetzt Programm X nicht unbedingt gut gewaehlt als Beispiel, keonnte insofern Missverstanden werden, dass Du den evtl. den X-Server meinst. 
Nur mal so der Genauigkeit halber...


----------



## Holger_S (28. Februar 2005)

zu 1)
 es empfiehlt sich wirklich nciht einen Root/vserver mit einem X-Window System auszustatten! Grund, weiter oben!

 zu 2)
 du kannst use rnicht über deinen Windows PC erstellen, das funktioniert nicht, weil Windows -> Linux, du kennst das vielleicht von anderen WIndows FTp Servern, hier tut das nicht, du musst mit useradd einen neue User anlegen udn ihm FTp Rechte geben!

 Kopf hoch, jeder fängt mal an!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Februar 2005)

Holger_S hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zu 1)
> Kopf hoch, jeder fängt mal an!


Aber *NICHT* mit einem dedizierten "Rootserver", siehe als Wichtig-markierte Postings im Webserver-Forum.


----------



## Mario_Hauser (28. Februar 2005)

Hy alle zusammen erstmal danke für eure antworten ich habe mich die ganze nacht in anderen linux forums durchgelesen und da habe ich gelesen dass eine installation von vnc ein riesen sicherheitsloch in den server schlägt und das will ich nicht, so dann nur noch 2 fragen wäre nett wenn ihr mir die beantworten könntet:

 1. ist das ftp prog das ich installiert habe (Linux-ftpd-0.17) gut zum verwalten(user erstellen usw) oder wisst ihr besser

 2. wir kann ich per SSH user erstellen/pw erstllen/ordner zuweisen/und wenn geht port ändern.

 Vielen danke mfg Mario


----------



## Holger_S (28. Februar 2005)

von Vorteil wäre schonmal, das du dir die Postings oben alle durchliest, ich glaub ich hab sogar den befehl zum user erstellen gepostet!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Februar 2005)

Wovon willst Du den Port aendern? Den vom SSH-Server? Oder vom FTP-Server? Oder wie oder was?
User werden in der Regel mittels useradd angelegt.
Genauere Informationen sollte Dir ein *man useradd* bringen.

Nachtrag:
Ach ja, normalerweise nutzt der FTP-Server die System-User, soll heissen, dass Du dafuer keine seperaten User anlegen musst. Jedoch ist es moeglich, dass sie in der Config eingetragen werden muessen, dass sie zugreifen duerfen. Genau kann ich Dir das aber nicht sagen, da ich diesen FTP-Server nicht kenn. Benutze immer den wu-ftpd.


----------

